# Advice for storing rounds -outside



## Orchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Normally I just line them up, end to end like a big tube. This year I have a few more 5x5 net wraps than usual and am running out of space. I have seen (but not in my area) rounds stored outside where you place a roll on its end (like a can) and then place a second round on top of that on its side. In theory you can fit almost twice as many in the same place since you are stacking them two high. I am concerned the bottom bale on its end will incur more moisture damage than if I just had it on the ground on its side like usual. This is on the ground in a well drained location. Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The first time it rains, you'll be kicking yourself. Keep them in single rows.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

First, add your location--it helps us give suggestions because one area of the country can differ greatly from another.

Bales stored on end will suck up moisture from the ground unless you put them on something like pallets. I have a rock pad consisting of 4" of 2"+ rock on top of 4-6" of waste rock. The large rock provides a degree of air flow under the bales as well as getting any rain away from the bale.

See this thread for my set up:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21718-rb-hay-trailer-and-storage-pad/?hl=storage

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Orchard said:


> Normally I just line them up, end to end like a big tube. This year I have a few more 5x5 net wraps than usual and am running out of space. I have seen (but not in my area) rounds stored outside where you place a roll on its end (like a can) and then place a second round on top of that on its side. In theory you can fit almost twice as many in the same place since you are stacking them two high. I am concerned the bottom bale on its end will incur more moisture damage than if I just had it on the ground on its side like usual. This is on the ground in a well drained location. Thoughts or recommendations?


Single rows end to end with 2' between rows.On high ground with good drainage.

Placeing them toad stool style you basically sacrifice the bottom row.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I lik the term.... Toad stool style'.......

I bet you could palletize them outside and tarp well and not have much loss on the bottoms because you have the hay off the ground so air circulates underneath......

Before I had the clearspan, I gad big looses because of moisture from the ground being captured by the hay and thn condensing on the tarp above and dripping off...on the hay.

In the spring..... My rounds smelled like tobacco too.....


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> The first time it rains, you'll be kicking yourself. Keep them in single rows.


+1

Toad stool style is ok in a barn, not outside. Guy I baled for a couple years ago tried that, but only single "cans". Most all the "can" bales turned to mush and were a loss because of rain soaking down thru the ends. BTW They were not tarped


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We store all our rounds outside. We do stack em in the yard but those will be fed up by next spring. Any carry over hay we have stays in single rows. We do stack some "toadstool style" along one corral for windbreak but those are usually bedding bales anyway and they're usually used up by spring.

Our stacked bales usually fair pretty good as fall is generally a drier time here and then we're froze for the next 6 months.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Storing hay in the deep South is a bit different than other parts of the country.


As a general rule, I try not to let round bales touch when storing outside uncovered. 
I once stored round bales outside, on dirt, uncovered, on wooden pallets. I think it was worse as the pallets acted as a wick to bring moisture up into the bales.
Even my hay stored under the pole barn, you have to take ground moisture into account. I usually lay down a heavy mil plastic as a vapor barrier and then stack hay on pallets. Even then, I've had issues from time to time.

Back to the original post, stacking hay outdoors without a cover is asking for trouble.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

To reduce your losses try this.

Stack the bales on a 4" deep bed of rocks. That stops the wicking of moisture up from the ground. Bale hay that has a good thatch, Not wheat or alfalfa. Put one or two extra wraps on the hay.

Leave 18" between rows of hay.

Stack the rows N & S not E & W so you can have sunshine on both sides of the bales.

I may be trying to teach Grandma how to fry an egg, but it is worth a try

That or move to Montana


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Store them on stone. I notice about 1/4 bottom spoilage on stone compared to direct on ground.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just need to live in a climate that is frozen for half the year. That really cuts down on spoilage. But a being made as tight as you can get also helps.


----------

